# CONTEST looking for a few good loggers!!!!!!! GHRP/CJC/T3/T4/Clen



## Z82 (Apr 9, 2013)

Maximpep is at it again, throwing out MORE free peps and chems!

We are in search for 2 loggers to write up and keep a DETAILED log. The log must be kept up at least 3 times a week, preferably 4 or more but a minimum of 3 per week. Let us know everything from customer service, shipping, packaging, quality, side effects good and bad, potency, strength  growth, fat loss ect ect....

2 people will be chosen to log and research

3 vials of GHRP your choice of type 2 or 6

3 vials of CJC with or with out DAC

1 clenbuterol

1 T3 or T4 your choice

Im willing to bet that if you keep your promise on this log that MAXIM will be more than happy to continue providing you with peps for an extended amount of time. But that is up to his discretion.

Post up some stats and why you would be best to be chosen for the log, it wouldnt hurt to post up your goals for the log as well.

-Must be 18yrs of age or older

-Only USA residents for this one

-All logs must be in research format

-Must have at least 50 posts

Let the applications begin, No definite time on when this will end.

Maxim Pep - Research Serums, Peptides!


----------



## longworthb (Apr 9, 2013)

I can vouch for these guys products. Everything I've gotten from them has been on point. I've used there letro aromasin prami cjc and ghrp. All were good to go


----------



## bigcoachk (Apr 10, 2013)

50 post min. that sucks i dont know why people arent jumping on this.


----------



## Z82 (Apr 10, 2013)

Doesnt take much to get to 50 posts. This will be up long enough for you to throw your application in, im sure.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 10, 2013)

Good stuff in here


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 10, 2013)

i would love to do it but going into my bulk cycle..


----------



## bigcoachk (Apr 10, 2013)

Z82 said:


> Doesnt take much to get to 50 posts. This will be up long enough for you to throw your application in, im sure.



Yep working on it now bro this is to good to miss really interested in the clen/t3 t4


----------



## MJHollo (Apr 10, 2013)

If you ever run a promo like this down the road for canucks I'd definitely in for the CJC/GHRP.


----------



## stan22 (Apr 10, 2013)

Would love to try these products. Just finishing up 16 wk cycle. Going to cruise now on test at 300mg wk. Started at 210 lbs now at 230lbs. I'm 6 feet. The main goal is to maintain/gain muscle mass while losing fat. The plan is to keep cutting body fat to a desireable yet sustainable percentage. I workout 4 days a week. Cardio has been almost nothing while I finished up the Tren. But plan on that increasing now. I haven't logged before but I would keep an updated log and would be able to log at least 4-5 days a week. Hope you would give me the chance to try your products and give my review of them while I log this new adventure with a superior product.


----------



## Kagigi (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow nice offer would love to run that on my rat! It's BF is to high and needs to cut. He has been on other cycles and has had peps foe PCT.
Could start after current cycle-in three weeks.


----------



## cottonmouth (Apr 10, 2013)

I would love to run a log. I'm right about 220-223lbs at 5'10". Can Olympic squat 475 for 4, wide stance 600 for a single, rep 455 on conventional deadlifts, and can close grip bench 315 for a triples. All lifts are current and raw.

I am currently re-comping to find my weak points before a final bulk then cut for a show, running 35mcg t3 daily, alongside aas ( eq/test). Rather lean, less than 9% for sure, I would say a low 8 is more realistic and only getting lower. So it would be easy for me to see the results. Plus I'm on here almost every day so 4+ days a week would be no problem for me to log.

I am also starting to get some slight knee pain when I hack squat and would love to see if there are any benefits to joints from the ghrp/cjc combo.  And throwing in some clen definitely wouldn't hurt my re-comp.


----------



## Z82 (Apr 11, 2013)

Bump.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 11, 2013)

I will bump this because it will be interesting to see.


----------



## lilgumby (Apr 11, 2013)

I'd do a Love for you guys.  I already started one but can do it more in depth.  I'm using your grhp and cjc now.  I'm also running clen and t3, it's another source's but I'm willing to switch up.  When I get to my desktop I'll post up more information about my cycle


----------



## Z82 (Apr 12, 2013)

Bump....

Got a couple good apps so far. Gonna run this thread a couple more days.


----------



## independent (Apr 12, 2013)

I will run a log but i dont need the clen or t3. I will just buy the peps so im not commited. Im really interested ghrp6 for the appetite increase.


----------



## Z82 (Apr 13, 2013)

bump. going to leave this up until tuesday, and will choose 2 tuesday evening.


----------



## Z82 (Apr 14, 2013)

Bump....

Anyone wanting to apply needs to do so in this thread. You will not be considered otherwise.

Also this log will be for the whole stack and nothing less. Not onen or the other. Its the whole stack of ghrp/cjc/clen/t3 or t4.


Thanks for the appps so far. Looking good!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 14, 2013)

I am quite interested as well.


----------



## independent (Apr 14, 2013)

ckcrown84 said:


> I am quite interested as well.



Wanna steal some peptides now?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 14, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Wanna steal some peptides now?



Again,
I have handled that dispute you are dragging it on. Do you even lift weights? or just prowl the forums?
Post up some pics and videos so I can pick on you.





My abs said they want to "steal" peptides. Or maybe I will run a log and show you what a shit talking fool you sound.
ADEMPT and his bullshit gear and bullshit claims go prowl his sub-forum and rant and rave about a dead issue.\
*yawn*

But, I am sure the opportunity will go to some fat, hairy, shit talking fool that doesn't lift more than a six-pack every friday night  and jump on band-wagons that are really none of his business nor concern.


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 14, 2013)

ckcrown84 said:


> Again,
> I have handled that dispute you are dragging it on. Do you even lift weights? or just prowl the forums?
> Post up some pics and videos so I can pick on you.
> 
> ...



You dont have abs..... I would block all your shots on that basketball hoop even if you had a trampoline....


----------



## Z82 (Apr 14, 2013)

Alright,  lets keep this stuff in another thread guys. Not this one.


----------



## lilgumby (Apr 14, 2013)

Heres a link to the log i started already .  Might be able to persuade the wife to  run some also and report back her results to . She just came off var . clen and t3 and starting mk-2866 ( i had a bottle leftover )  till her next cycle

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/maximpep/179643-grhp-2-cjc.html#post3061220


----------



## Z82 (Apr 15, 2013)

Bump for the monday peeps!


----------



## BLang (Apr 15, 2013)

I'd love to give this a shot. Been researching with Maxim's T3 with great results, (review here: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/maximpep/179160-maximpep-liquid-t3-review.html). I've been researching/reviewing for a couple of places now (threads are around if you look, about to throw up another one shortly), and would love to actually run a full log rather than just a quick review, etc.

Currently in the middle of a cut, ~197 pounds, and around 15% body fat. Been training seriously for a couple of years, finally have a reasonable amount of muscle to show off when I finally get lean. I would love to hop on this stack as I get down to the final recomp push!


----------



## Z82 (Apr 16, 2013)

Mkpaint said:


> I would love the chance I need to drop some bf im 5'8 218lbs. 20-25% bf. This combo would help me get down to 15% or so. 2 years ago I was almost 300. I train 4-5 days a week mostly lifting. I want to get stronger and leaner. Currently on week 5 of 16 week test e cycle running cals little below maintenance. After cycle will be back to trt dose 200mg ew. Your peps and chems would be perfect. Also I have ran others products and posted labs so I am proven to hold up my end of deal.​



Moving his app to here


----------



## Z82 (Apr 16, 2013)

Applicants were chosen based on quality and depth of application, boad presence/posting and also the fact that they dont already have or have had some kind of promotion from maxim already. I dont mean to exclude those of you who are doing that. But maxim will and is already taking care of you and will continue to do so depending on your agreement. 

Those that are chosen.....

Please be prepared to have all your research supplies. Bac water, slins, supplements ect ect... I shouldnt have to tell you what it is but I am more than happy to help with all questions you may have to help get you started.


VERY IMPORTANT. .....

ALL AND I MEAN ALL LOGS ARE TO BE IN "RESEARCH" FORMAT. MAXIMS PRODUCTS ARE NOT FOR HUMAN CONSUMPTION. 


That being said congratulations to

Cottonmouth

And

Mkpaint 

Please pm me when you have a chance.

Thanks to all who applied I was on the fence about a few.


----------



## Mkpaint (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for opportunity I will make the most of it.


----------



## cottonmouth (Apr 16, 2013)

Awesome, I cant wait. Should be very interesting.


----------



## BLang (Apr 16, 2013)

Look forward to seeing how you guys get on with that stack. Kill it!


----------

